# Forget the hinge in windy conditions



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

For Field and FITA I use the cascades, have several 8ths and 10's, I set the timing all different, the blue is a bit slower, the black is very slow this is my practice release, the purple I set very hot for windy days....same brand same sizes so not effecting the DL or anchor...
I completely switch back to ten years old technology two years ago, and I just gave up looking for any new releases for outdoors....
As you know the cascades are relax style we can call the surprise style as well, when you are coming to settle on the ring push the button (the timing starts) and hold on the ring, the muscles in the thumb relaxing and the release fires...as fast you set it...and you can't punch the release because the arrow is already gone at that time...


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I'm not exactly a pro with a hinge but due to our local conditions I have quite a bit of experience in wind. I shoot a click which I arrive at once I hit anchor, then I start my aiming process.
I never take my thumb off the peg, I just relax it and my index to fire the release. It's a much less stressful firing engine for me compared with purely using the rhomboids. When it's windy I simply relax faster.

Anyways, once you get really used to shooting a hinge you can easily use it as a release-trigger and purposely shoot it as a conscious action when needed. It's not optimum in calm conditions but it does help when faced with wind or a really steep angle like you get in FITA field.

Also I find that more holding weight and less magnification work well when the wind gets-up. Enough so that I've considered just using an aperture in the past without a lens.

-Grant


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Windy? I go to my strap release and punch it. LOL


----------



## Slabbro (Nov 4, 2012)

I was there on Saturday down on 18. That was my first state shoot like that I had a complete blast!!! Yes it was windy as heck but because of mechanical failure with my truck on Saturday I was not able to make it back for day two. At 7am Sunday I stepped out my back door to let the dogs out and check the pool and my first thought was "oh hell, that is some wind already, hope they have a manageable day to shoot in...". Talked with the coach this morning and he said it was the roughest day of shooting he has ever had!!!

Just hope those that stuck it out had a great time in the process!!!!


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

One other thing about shooting in the wind is paying attention to which way the wind is blowing at the shooting line and being well aware that in cross-wind situations, especially those of the nature you are speaking of is whether the wind is left to right or right to left.
For a RIGHT handed archer, if the wind is from left to right...your "hinge" or any release you try to shoot with back tension will be SLOWER because the wind is acting to collapse your bow arm inwards, thus "slowing down your release" do to that effect.

If the wind is right to left, then the wind is opening you up, thus having the effect of "speeding up" your release.

Then you take into consideration the ebbs and flows of the gusts and if you are at full draw and you have gusts, partial calm, and another gust, the L to R or R to L can really mess with you.

Then you have to consider the effects of "aiming off" the center of the target, too and the FACT that you are subconsciously going to try to put the dot, pin, or circle back onto center as the shot breaks; let alone trying to figure out the "drift" due to the wind. This is a hard combination and without practicing in the real wind, you are going to be lost...like most of your competition is lost.

Many people also try to time it so that when they hear the wind ebb, that is when they draw their bows...problem is that by the time you get to Full draw position, the ebb is over and the gust is about to hit you. If you pay attention, drawing during the gust will likely give you some semblance of time to where you might get the shot off when the gust is over and the wind is ebbing again.

BUT...you also gotta pay attention to not only what it is doing to your body and bow arm, but also what it is doing down range, too.

Lastly, accept the fact that you ARE going to miss...live with it. It is essential that you practice in the wind so that WHEN (never an "if", always a "when") the wind is blowing during a tournament YOU are prepared and know how YOU react to windy conditions. Chances are high that your competition has NOT practiced in the wind on purpose and spends time honing their skills in ideal conditions and don't know how THEY handle windy conditions. "ProActive Archery" at work if you are the one that goes out and practices in the wind with a purpose and plan.

I don't necessarily consider it a bad idea to go from a hinge to a thumb or first finger trigger in the wind, but plan on having to "reset your engine" this upcoming week after spending a day or two basically "punching the heck out of the release". You will have to plan on some new practice to get yourself back in synch again; plain and simple. Don't put it off...get out there and get reset. Be "ProActive" on that account, too.
field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Slabbro (Nov 4, 2012)

Anyone here know if results are up anywhere yet? I know I did bad, just curious to see how bad hahaha!


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

i still shoot a hinge in the wind,but i have one hinge set hot for windy conditions,plus as field 14 says paying attention to the wind is a must.sometimes you need to use a little kentucky windage too in a cross wind. good luck


----------



## NM_HighPlains (Nov 25, 2005)

Strodav said:


> Sun: Sunny with winds variable at 15 to 25 mph gusts to 40 mph from left to right.


That's pretty well "normal" for New Mexico. I still shoot a hinge but I use a lot of Padgett's tips, including practicing fast releases. I also practice in the wind so I'll know what to expect. And you can expect misses! Everyone's shooting the same conditions and you _can_ shoot fairly well in the wind if you know how and what to expect.


----------



## Mitchhunt (Jan 31, 2011)

Slabbro said:


> Anyone here know if results are up anywhere yet? I know I did bad, just curious to see how bad hahaha!


I don't know if the IAA has posted the scores yet. You can find them on our club website PantherCreekBowhunters.com . That was some crazy wind!!! I took third in AMFS. I think it just proves I can punch a thumb trigger better than some other archers! People were letting down 5 or 6 times per shot in some cases. Drawing your bow 400 times in a day wore quite a few out. I stuck it out on Sunday, but shot almost 80 points down from my Saturday score (part extra wind and part just making a shot knowing I wasn't going to better my score). Thanks for the kind words on the venue! We'd love to host it out there again sometime. Certainly a shoot I won't forget anytime soon!


----------



## fanio (Feb 1, 2011)

what happened to the 4 let down rule?


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

I rotate my hinge when its windy, but I will do anything to keep a trigger out of my hands.


----------

